# "The Gunfighter" on FOX Movie Channel Today



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Gregory Peck, Karl Malden, Millard Mitchell

11:30 Central time

One of the better old 50's westerns

_Aging gunslinger, Jimmy Ringo, rides into a strange town where he's immediately recognized. As kids gather at the saloon windows to glimpse the killer and townsfolk gossip about his exploits, the town marshal tries to keep the peace. He wants Ringo out of town, but Ringo asks for a few hours' grace to see his sweetheart, whom he hasn't seen in more than eight years, and their son, whom he's never seen. Meanwhile, three angry cowboys are on his trail and the town's young hothead is scheming to see just how fast Jimmy is. Ringo wants to be left alone, to live with his family, maybe on a small ranch away from his reputation. But can he escape that reputation and find peace?_

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0042531/

_John Wayne wanted to play Ringo. The story was purchased by Harry Cohn of Columbia Pictures for Wayne. But Wayne refused to work for Cohn, who had mistreated him nearly twenty years earlier when Wayne was beginning his career_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Gunfighter_(film)


----------



## CodyJ (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, keep 'em coming!


----------

